# Funny vid



## Medic (Dec 29, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tdJ6W2ezhes[/YOUTUBE]

Would you ever do this or feel like doing this on scene?


----------



## exodus (Dec 29, 2008)

That's hillarious!


----------



## jochi1543 (Dec 30, 2008)

Well, he's got a moustache, so he must have a point...


----------



## tydek07 (Dec 30, 2008)

haha, nice


----------



## Second (Dec 30, 2008)

funny...    yes
temping... yes
would I...   ....


----------



## FireStrut (Jan 1, 2009)

*Funny, got to love those lads from across the pond.*


----------



## TgerFoxMark (Jan 15, 2009)

have wanted to... oh god have i wanted to.
Now i wont deny having flipped out at a scene and ran around like a chicken with no head...  (first MAJOR trauma, ended up on scene first with a small kit...i tried to call 911 and was freaking out till the rig got there.[Dispacher saved the tape and now taunts me with it] (i was playing flag football in the field next to where this guy got run over by a car, had a small kit, more designed for the person who ran into someone else on the field and managed to get hurt) he didnt survive, but there was litterally nothing i could have done to change it. (i had actually JUST gotten my cert that DAY)


----------



## aussieemt1980 (Jan 15, 2009)

TgerFoxMark said:


> have wanted to... oh god have i wanted to.
> Now i wont deny having flipped out at a scene and ran around like a chicken with no head...  (first MAJOR trauma, ended up on scene first with a small kit...i tried to call 911 and was freaking out till the rig got there.[Dispacher saved the tape and now taunts me with it] (i was playing flag football in the field next to where this guy got run over by a car, had a small kit, more designed for the person who ran into someone else on the field and managed to get hurt) he didnt survive, but there was litterally nothing i could have done to change it. (i had actually JUST gotten my cert that DAY)



There are a few of us in the job that can remember our first job, and would rather forget it!

Experience also teaches us that panic is not due to a lack of experience, but more due to a newly identified learning skill. After 8 years experience, I had a patient with AMI, went through the procedure, aspirin, oxygen, 000 (aus equiv of 911), 000, 000, 000, holy crap, no 000. We were out of the service area for the mobile phone service. Once the realisation set in that I had a patient in real trouble, and the panic set in, trying to find a bystander with a mobile phone that worked, eventually sent one on the trip of his lifetime to find a landline.

That was when the doctor stepped forward, diagnosed the same as myself, and told me to transport to the main road for transfer to a NSW ambulance truck for transport to hospital.

The panic did not stop at me either. For some reason, a stabilised AMI required 3 ambulance crews, a helicopter and police to attend - for a patient that had died (patient was well alive when I waved goodbye to him).

The lesson learned - stop, breath, assess the situation and take better communications equipment.

Remember this quote - EMS is long periods of boredom interrupted by moments of sheer terror.


----------



## Labareda (Jan 20, 2009)

Well, I've never seen an ambulance with only one EMT on it.
But since he was so great, I guess the pt just got fine.


----------



## WiFi_Cowgirl (Jan 20, 2009)

It's blank?


----------

